# This cheese post deserves it's own thread!



## fwismoker (Jan 22, 2013)

Check this out!  Up to 25 years...lol, WOW!

http://preparednesspro.com/cheese-wax-will-save-us-all-2/

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_ryhDhPFygaA/Rw2QJhy3-YI/AAAAAAAABqI/6rnqOcXVn3w/s400/IMG_5297.JPG


----------



## dave17a (Jan 27, 2013)

No need for wax. Wouldn't be able to stand it knowing it's around.  Eat er up.


----------



## mvincent42 (Jan 27, 2013)

I have to agree with dave.  2 weeks is too long for me!


----------



## jarhead (Jan 27, 2013)

mvincent42 said:


> I have to agree with dave. 2 weeks is too long for me!


Make that times 2.

That cheese would be lucky to make it to 25 days. That is for the whole batch. Cheese, crackers, braunsweiger and 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.

They are all in my food groups.


----------

